# Vectra in 85mph Motorway Shock!



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hit 85mph UP HILL on way to Reading this am. 8)

OK I did see the incline some way off and snicked it from 5th to 3rd and nailed it to unleash the full force of the 38 horses, but the TT I passed was dead impressed. I could tell.

ps I also found this strange stick coming off the steering column that makes a ticking noise when you move it. What was it? The BM doesn't have this particular feature. I must have an executive Vectra


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

How are you getting on with the 'touch' sensitive indicators? ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Hit 85mph UP HILL on way to Reading this am. 8)
> 
> OK I Â did see the incline some way off and snicked it from 5th to 3rd and nailed it to unleash the full force of the 38 horses, but the TT I passed was dead impressed. Â I could tell.
> 
> ps I also found this strange stick coming off the steering column that makes a ticking noise when you move it. Â What was it? The BM doesn't have this particular feature. Â I must have an executive Vectra Â


Lmao. Nice, kind words. The TT never stood a chance!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Hit 85mph UP HILL on way to Reading this am. 8)


This must be why the stigma to having points on ones license is diminishing. People with said Vectra/Mondeo/Focus etc are actually proud to have reached an *illegal* speed.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> How are you getting on with the 'touch' sensitive indicators? Â ;D


Er not very well. They are dreadful and completely pointless. One ends up indicating left to cancel a right indicator and vice versa. The copied '3 ticks' one flick feature from the Audi A4 does not work as well as Audis.

True to BM roots, I'm not bothering with them any more. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Lmao. Nice, kind words. The TT never stood a chance!


Oh, he tried, believe me. He's dust


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Hit 85mph UP HILL on way to Reading this am. 8)
> 
> OK I Â did see the incline some way off and snicked it from 5th to 3rd and nailed it to unleash the full force of the 38 horses, but the TT I passed was dead impressed. Â I could tell.
> 
> ps I also found this strange stick coming off the steering column that makes a ticking noise when you move it. Â What was it? The BM doesn't have this particular feature. Â I must have an executive Vectra Â


 ;D


----------

